# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  ΦΕΚ 739/20-6-2006 Χωρίς άδεια οι κεραίες wi-fi

## dti

Δημοσιεύθηκε επιτέλους!
ΦΕΚ 739/20-6-2006 (Τα εύσημα στον katsaros_m για την πληροφορία)  ::  

Επισυνάπτω ένα πρόχειρο print screen που έκανα...

----------


## dti

Προβλέπεται ελεύθερη εγκατάσταση μονοσωλήνιων ιστών ύψους μέχρι 4 μ. μετρούμενο από τη βάση τους και διαμέτρου έως 10 cm.  ::

----------


## acoul

Super !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Here

----------


## katsaros_m

γκαμωτο πρεπει να τους κανω τρεις ξεχωριστους και κοψει ενα μετρο α ρε acoul με εβαλες να τους κολλησω χιχιχιχιχιχιχχιχιχι

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μήπως να φτιάχναμε έναν φάκελο που να περικλύει τις τελευταίες νομοθεσίες και να διανεμόταν στον Σύλλογο?

----------


## dermanis

> Here


Μήπως σε κάποια άλλη μορφοποίηση με δυνατότητα εκτύπωσης?

----------


## dti

> Μήπως να φτιάχναμε έναν φάκελο που να περικλύει τις τελευταίες νομοθεσίες και να διανεμόταν στον Σύλλογο?


Κάτι σαν αυτό εδώ;

----------


## NetTraptor

Φοβερό Δαμιανέ…

Κάντε το sticky μαζί με όλα τα άλλα περί νομοθεσίας… σε ένα σημείο του forum. Μπορούμε να προσθέτουμε και να αφαιρούμε… αλλά καθαρά παιδιά πάντα.

Νικήτα συμμάζεμα επίσης στο info… που αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει μια ενότητα...  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

παρακαλώ για τα μέλη του Συλλόγου να εκδοθεί και έγγραφο και κάρτα μέλους στα μέλη για να αποδεικνύεται οτι είναι οι κεραίες λινκ του awmn.
καθότι ο αστυνόμος λέει αφελέστατα:

_Και εγώ πού ξέρω οτι ειναι για pc θα σου κάνω μήνυση και έλα να αποδείξεις εσύ τι ακριβώς είναι και δεν βλέπω πουθενά κανένα χαρτί που να είσαι σε κάποιο σύλλογο ραδιοερασιτεχνών ή κάτι τέλος πάντων για αυτό το awmn που μας λές δεν καταλαβαίνω μας παραμυθιάζεις σας ξέρω εγώ καλά εσάς._

----------


## sv1bds

Πρέπει να είναι 4 από το επίπεδο της ταράτσας ή μπορούν να ξεκινούν τα 4 από το επίπεδο του δώματος ? Ετσι όπως το γράφει εννοεί μάλλον και
από το επίπεδο του δώματος. Κάποια επίσημη νομική άποψη ?

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## dti

Είχαμε πει και σε άλλο topic οτι κανονικά απαγορεύεται οτιδήποτε *πάνω* στο δώμα. Επιτρέπεται όμως η στήριξη του ιστού στον τοίχο του δώματος (στο πλάϊ του). Επομένως παίρνεις έναν 6 μετρο και τον ξεκινάς από κάτω από το δώμα και φθάνεις τελικά κάπου 3-3,5 μέτρα πάνω από το δώμα.

----------


## Vigor

> Είχαμε πει και σε άλλο topic οτι κανονικά απαγορεύεται οτιδήποτε *πάνω* στο δώμα. Επιτρέπεται όμως η στήριξη του ιστού στον τοίχο του δώματος (στο πλάϊ του). Επομένως παίρνεις έναν 6 μετρο και τον ξεκινάς από κάτω από το δώμα και φθάνεις τελικά κάπου 3-3,5 μέτρα πάνω από το δώμα.


Για του λόγου το αληθές:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...F%F2%2A#224389 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....F%F2%2A#224389 Internet

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> Μήπως να φτιάχναμε έναν φάκελο που να περικλύει τις τελευταίες νομοθεσίες και να διανεμόταν στον Σύλλογο?
> 
> 
> Κάτι σαν αυτό εδώ;


Ναι αλλά σε έντυπη μορφή με το λογότυπο του ΑΜΔΑ, έτσι ώστε να υπάρχουν μέσα στα ταρατσόκουτα καλού κακού (ειδικά ο φίλος katraros πρέπει να το κάνει αφίσα Α1 και να το κρεμάσει στην πρόσοψη της πολυκατοικίας του)

κάτι άλλο: υπάρχει όριο πόσους μονόστηλους σωλήνες μπορείς να έχεις ή αν χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιου είδους γωνία βγαίνεις εκτός προδιαγραφών?

----------


## ngia

μάζεμα..

http://info.awmn/index.php?option=com_c ... &Itemid=49 
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=49

----------


## robotech_

Perfect news....!

----------


## Acinonyx

Ωραία! Τώρα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να καταργηθεί και η δήλωση...

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχει γίνει τυπογραφικό λάθος στην ισχύ άνω των 30MHz. Νομίζω είναι 16.4Watt και όχι 164.

----------


## christopher

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> Μήπως σε κάποια άλλη μορφοποίηση με δυνατότητα εκτύπωσης?


Για κάποιο λόγο μου χαλάει η μορφοποίηση της σελίδας όταν μπούνε σε ένα αρχείο οπότε το έχω χωρίσει σε τρείς. Έτοιμα για εκτύπωση...

----------


## lambrosk

τα κεραιοσυστήματα με τις ιδιοκατασκευές feeder & συνδυασμό με πιάτο, είναι επιτρεπόμενο υλικό?
για αυτό θα κάνουμε κάτι?

----------


## Ygk

> τα κεραιοσυστήματα με τις ιδιοκατασκευές feeder & συνδυασμό με πιάτο, είναι επιτρεπόμενο υλικό?
> για αυτό θα κάνουμε κάτι?


Aϊ καλά!!
Εσύ δεν πρόκειται να μάθεις ποτέ την επιλεκτική ανάγνωση της νομοθεσίας  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> τα κεραιοσυστήματα με τις ιδιοκατασκευές feeder & συνδυασμό με πιάτο, είναι επιτρεπόμενο υλικό?
> για αυτό θα κάνουμε κάτι?


Πολλά θα μπορούσαμε να κάναμε αν ήμασταν οικονομικά ανεξάρτητοι...

----------


## Vigor

Ένα χρηματοδοτούμενο πάει με όλα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## orion

Printable edition του pdf

----------


## dermanis

> Printable edition του pdf


Ευχαριστούμε orion αλλά εγώ δεν βλέπω κάποια διαφορά με το προηγούμενο και δεν μπορώ να το εκτυπώσω.

Μήπως κάνω κάτι λάθος;

----------


## dti

> Ένα χρηματοδοτούμενο πάει με όλα...


Ακριβώς, ένα χρηματοδοτούμενο πρόγραμμα π.χ. όπως το Αλφαβητάρι του wifi, είναι το minimum που θα έπρεπε να έχουμε σε ετήσια βάση, για να μπορούμε να κινηθούμε με αξιοπρέπεια και να είμαστε οικονομικά ανεξάρτητοι...
Ή για να είμαστε και πιο σύγχρονοι στις απαιτήσεις μας: Γιατί να μην χρηματοδοτηθεί η ασύρματη διασύνδεση του awmn με τους γειτονικούς νομούς στα πλαίσια της ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας στην περιφέρεια; 
Γιατί θα πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε πού θα πρωτοπάει το χιλιάρικο για τον κόμβο στην Πάρνηθα ή κάπου αλλού και να μην το χρησιμοποιήσουμε για κάποιον άλλον σκοπό και να χρηματοδοτηθούμε από κάποιον άλλον φορέα για οτι στήσουμε στην Πάρνηθα, στον Υμηττό, ή στην Πεντέλη;

Εναλλακτικά, μία άλλη λύση θα ήταν να είχαμε απευθείας κάποια κρατική επιχορήγηση σε ετήσια βάση, αλλά μέχρι τότε κι αν θα προκύψει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο (που προβλέπεται πάντως στο Καταστατικό μας) οφείλουμε να εξετάζουμε κάθε πρόταση που θα ενισχύσει το ταμείο του Συλλόγου και θα μας επιτρέψει να μην κρεμόμαστε από τα ...πόδια κανενός!
Εμείς βέβαια, στα πλαίσια του antimarketing plan, έχουμε αποφασίσει αλλιώς από το 2004 και όταν συγκεντρώθηκε ο απαραίτητος αριθμός υπογραφών για συζήτηση (όχι κατ΄ανάγκη και για αλλαγή της απόφασης) το χαρτί με τις υπογραφές χάθηκε  ::  και το θέμα θάφτηκε στην κυριολεξία, ούτε καν αναφέρθηκε στα πρακτικά της Γ.Σ.  ::  

Σπύρο θες κι άλλη γκρίνια; 
Το θέμα είναι πώς αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτή την κατάσταση που μας έχει επιβληθεί. Δεν την αποδεχόμαστε, αλλά δεν κάνουμε κάτι (πλην ελαχίστων) για να αλλάξει...

Κατά τ΄ άλλα vigor συνεχίζεις τα ειρωνικά σχόλια ή μήπως είναι ιδέα μου;  ::

----------


## ngia

> τα κεραιοσυστήματα με τις ιδιοκατασκευές feeder & συνδυασμό με πιάτο, είναι επιτρεπόμενο υλικό?
> για αυτό θα κάνουμε κάτι?


όχι



> Aϊ καλά!! 
> Εσύ δεν πρόκειται να μάθεις ποτέ την επιλεκτική ανάγνωση της νομοθεσίας


Θείο Γιάννη, και δεν πρόκειται να γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό, η ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορεί να σου πει ποτέ ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς μη πιστοποιημένο.

Από την άλλη να δώσεις πολλά χρήματα για να πιστοποιήσεις μία συγκεκριμένη κεραία σου, δεν έχεις κάνει παρά μια τρύπα στο νερό, αφού χρησιμοποιούμε πολλές διαφορετικές κεραίες, η ΕΕΤΤ σου λέει ότι δεν μπορώ να σου πω κάτι διαφορετικό αλλά κάνε αυτό που κάνεις.




> Ακριβώς, ένα χρηματοδοτούμενο πρόγραμμα π.χ. όπως το Αλφαβητάρι του wifi, ...


να μου λείπει .. το ifaisto




> Γιατί να μην χρηματοδοτηθεί η ασύρματη διασύνδεση του awmn με τους γειτονικούς νομούς στα πλαίσια της ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας στην περιφέρεια;


εδώ δεν είναι τα χρήματα ο περιορισμός μας..
ας αναπτύξει και κανείς άλλος την ευρυζωνικότητα στην Ελλάδα




> Εναλλακτικά, μία άλλη λύση θα ήταν να είχαμε απευθείας κάποια κρατική επιχορήγηση σε ετήσια βάση, αλλά μέχρι τότε κι αν θα προκύψει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο (που προβλέπεται πάντως στο Καταστατικό μας) οφείλουμε να εξετάζουμε κάθε πρόταση που θα ενισχύσει το ταμείο του Συλλόγου και θα μας επιτρέψει να μην κρεμόμαστε από τα ...πόδια κανενός!


Αυτά είναι για μικρά σωματεία που έχουν συσταθεί με αυτό σαν σκοπό, εμείς δεν έχουμε συσταθεί με αυτό σαν σκοπό.
Από την άλλη δεν απαγορεύει σε τίποτα σε μια πρόταση επιχορήγησης να φτάσει και όλες οι προτάσεις που φτάνουν εξετάζονται..




> Εμείς βέβαια, στα πλαίσια του antimarketing plan, έχουμε αποφασίσει αλλιώς από το 2004 και όταν συγκεντρώθηκε ο απαραίτητος αριθμός υπογραφών για συζήτηση (όχι κατ΄ανάγκη και για αλλαγή της απόφασης) το χαρτί με τις υπογραφές χάθηκε και το θέμα θάφτηκε στην κυριολεξία, ούτε καν αναφέρθηκε στα πρακτικά της Γ.Σ.


Δεν υπάρχει antimarketing plan, δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον απλά
Εκτός από ping-pong ( http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22146 )φαίνομαστε ικανοί για κάτι άλλο?
Θάφτηκε? Αν είμαστε ανίκανοι να μαζέψουμε σε ένα χαρτί 10 ονόματα περίμενες κάτι άλλο?

----------


## dti

Μα τα ονόματα τα μαζέψαμε... Αυτό αμφισβητείται;  ::  
Κάποιοι που κλήθηκαν να διαχειριστούν το χαρτί με τα ονόματα ...το έχασαν. 
Κάποιοι δεν είχαν καν την ευαισθησία να θίξουν το θέμα επί μήνες, χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση των μελών, είτε είχαν υπογράψει είτε όχι.
Διόρθωσέ με αν κάπου κάνω λάθος.

----------


## argi

Εγω αναγνωρίζοντας το δικο μου μερίδιο ευθύνης ανεφερα το θεμα και ζήτησα την εκ νεου συλλογή των υπογραφών όσων το είχαν αρχικά υπογράψει... Εκτός απο τους δυό μας και άλλους δύο δεν είδα καμια αλλη κίνηση...

Που σημαίνει ότι απο μια πλευρά, ακόμα και αν ειχαμε 17 υπογραφες για να κανουμε ΓΣ, λες με 4 μονο ανθρωπους να στηριζουν σημερα το θεμα να παμε μακρυα...???

Εν πάσει περιπτώση αν υπάρχει ακόμα ενδιαφερον απο μεριάς σου σου προτείνω να ξεκινησει εκ νεου η διαδικασια συλλογής υπογραφών (σημερα θα χρειαστουμε κάπου στις 27 αν δεν κανω λαθος...). 

Παρακαλώ να σταματησουν τα υπονοούμενα και το trolling σχετικά γιατί θεωρώ ότι δώθηκαν ΟΛΕΣ οι απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις με περίσεια ειλικρίνεια και υπευθυνότητα (αναρωτιέμαι αν ποτέ αλλος παραδεχθηκε τις ευθύνες του εδώ μέσα...). Η συνεχής αναφορά στο θέμα με υπονοούμενα μετά απο κάποιο σημείο αποτελεί ηθελημένη προσβολή και μέ δεδομενες τις εξηγήσεις και συκοφαντία αφού δεν παρουσιάζει πλήρως την πραγματικοτητα. 

Ευγενικά λοιπόν παρακαλώ να σταματήσουν αυτού του είδους οι αναφορές.

@rg!

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> τα κεραιοσυστήματα με τις ιδιοκατασκευές feeder & συνδυασμό με πιάτο, είναι επιτρεπόμενο υλικό?
> για αυτό θα κάνουμε κάτι?
> 
> 
> όχι
> 
> 
> ...


Δεδομένης της ανομοιογένειας του εξοπλισμού, ΝΑΙ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!
Δεδομένης της δυνατότητας ομοιογένειας του εξοπλισμού, ίσως και να μπορούσαμε να το ξανασυζητήσουμε.
Δεδομένου του πειραματικού χαρακτήρα του δικτύου ίσως να χαρακτηρίσουν μερικοί ανασταλτικό παράγοντα την ομοιογένεια......
Δεδομένου του ότι ο πειραματισμός μπορεί να ξεκινάει απο το κεραιοσύστημα καί κάτω ή από το pci slot πρός την κεραία μας αφήνει τα περιθώρια για πολύ συζήτηση.

Ισως να είναι η ωριμότερη στιγμή να επαναληφθεί αυτή η συζήτηση με την τροπή που έχουν πάρει πιά τα πράγματα.
Είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι, είναι πλέον "η μόνη τρύπα" στο δίκτυο.


Φιλικά

----------


## dti

> Εγω αναγνωρίζοντας το δικο μου μερίδιο ευθύνης ανεφερα το θεμα και ζήτησα την εκ νεου συλλογή των υπογραφών όσων το είχαν αρχικά υπογράψει... Εκτός απο τους δυό μας και άλλους δύο δεν είδα καμια αλλη κίνηση...
> 
> Που σημαίνει ότι απο μια πλευρά, ακόμα και αν ειχαμε 17 υπογραφες για να κανουμε ΓΣ, λες με 4 μονο ανθρωπους να στηριζουν σημερα το θεμα να παμε μακρυα...???
> 
> Εν πάσει περιπτώση αν υπάρχει ακόμα ενδιαφερον απο μεριάς σου σου προτείνω να ξεκινησει εκ νεου η διαδικασια συλλογής υπογραφών (σημερα θα χρειαστουμε κάπου στις 27 αν δεν κανω λαθος...). 
> 
> Παρακαλώ να σταματησουν τα υπονοούμενα και το trolling σχετικά γιατί θεωρώ ότι δώθηκαν ΟΛΕΣ οι απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις με περίσεια ειλικρίνεια και υπευθυνότητα (αναρωτιέμαι αν ποτέ αλλος παραδεχθηκε τις ευθύνες του εδώ μέσα...). Η συνεχής αναφορά στο θέμα με υπονοούμενα μετά απο κάποιο σημείο αποτελεί ηθελημένη προσβολή και μέ δεδομενες τις εξηγήσεις και συκοφαντία αφού δεν παρουσιάζει πλήρως την πραγματικοτητα. 
> 
> Ευγενικά λοιπόν παρακαλώ να σταματήσουν αυτού του είδους οι αναφορές.
> ...


Αργύρη εσύ προς τιμή σου έχεις αναλάβει τις ευθύνες σου, έστω και καθυστερημένα.
Δεν έχει κάνει όμως το ίδιο το Δ.Σ. το οποίο αποσιώπησε το γεγονός παντελώς και δεν ανέφερε τίποτε στα πρακτικά της Γ.Σ. αν και γνώριζε...
Γι αυτό το λόγο ελέγχεται και γι αυτό το αναφέρω ώστε να ακουστεί και να συνειδητοποιήσουν όλοι τί έχει γίνει.
Έτσι, ίσως ξαναμαζευτούν οι υπογραφές.
Τέλος, συμμετέχοντας στην ομάδα των mods, κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη, θα έπρεπε να έχεις φροντίσει να γίνει sticky το συγκεκριμένο θέμα αφού και σε αφορά προσωπικά, αλλά και δε θα είχες αφήσει περιθώρια σε άλλους mods να πουν τις εξυπνάδες τους για μία ακόμη φορά...

----------


## argi

Eλπίζω να τελειώσες με το συγκεκριμενο θέμα... 

Δεν θεωρώ ότι το θέμα πρέπει να γίνει sticky... Αν κάποιος δεν ενδιαφερεται να διαβασει τα του συλλόγου δεν έχει κανένα νοημα... Όπως δεν έχει νοημα να μην επανερχονται οι ενδιαφερομενοι και να πιστευουμε ότι το θεμα μπορεινα προχωρήσει έτσι... Δεν βλέπεις πως είναι η κατάσταση?

Είπα ευθέως ότι αν σε ενδιαφέρει βάλε μια συλλογή υπογραφών να τελειώνουμε... Προσωπικά δεν θέλω να ασχοληθώ περαιτερω. 

Αναφορικά με τα περί ελέγχου και κριτικής πιστευω πως έχεις πάρει μια διαδρομή εκτός του μέτρου που ούτε αποτελέσματα φέρνει, και δημιουργείς λάθος εντυπώσεις, να μην πω αντιπαθειες (που καθόλου δεν βοηθανε τα αποτελεσματα... ). Θα συνιστούσα περισσότερη αυτοσυγκράτηση, ηρεμία και εστίαση στο αποτελεσμα... Αλλά αυτό βέβαια είναι μια άποψη που καθόλου μπορεί να μην ενδιαφέρει κανένα...

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> ...


Πείτε μου αν το 75% των ΒΒ κόμβων δεν έχουν πιάτο Gilbertini και feeder nvak...
αυτό που παίζουν ΟΛΟΙ πρέπει να πιστοποιήσουμε ή να έρθουμε σε επαφή με την ΕΕΤΤ για τον έλεγχο και την αποδοχή ...

----------


## nvak

Το ξανάπα, αλλά θα το επαναλάβω  ::  

*Πιστοποίηση μπορεί να κάνει μόνο μία εταιρεία κατασκευής - εμπορείας και όχι ο Σύλλογος.*

Έστω π.χ. ότι εγώ πιστοποιώ ένα πλήρες κεραιοσύστημα. Πόσοι είναι διατεθειμένοι να το πληρώσουν ?  ::  

( Τώρα κάποιος θα πεί ότι αυτό επιδοτείται και μάλιστα καλά, αλλά που χρόνος για το τρέξιμο που χρειάζεται )

----------


## lambrosk

> *
> ( Τώρα κάποιος θα πεί ότι αυτό επιδοτείται και μάλιστα καλά, αλλά που χρόνος για το τρέξιμο που χρειάζεται )*


Αυτη νομίζω είναι η δουλειά του εκάστοτε ΔΣ ενός συλλόγου...
και ω όταν ήμουν γραμματέας και ταμεία σε ΔΣ πολιτιστικού συλλόγου έτρωγα το τρέξιμο της αρκούδας αλλά έτσι είναι...
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Επιδοτούνται οι κατασκευαστές για να πιστοποιήσουν τα προιόντα που φτιάχνουν.

----------


## ngia

> Ισως να είναι η ωριμότερη στιγμή να επαναληφθεί αυτή η συζήτηση με την τροπή που έχουν πάρει πιά τα πράγματα.
> Είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι, είναι πλέον "η μόνη τρύπα" στο δίκτυο.


δε διαφωνώ

----------


## ngia

> Αργύρη εσύ προς τιμή σου έχεις αναλάβει τις ευθύνες σου, έστω και καθυστερημένα.
> Δεν έχει κάνει όμως το ίδιο το Δ.Σ. το οποίο αποσιώπησε το γεγονός παντελώς και δεν ανέφερε τίποτε στα πρακτικά της Γ.Σ. αν και γνώριζε...
> Γι αυτό το λόγο ελέγχεται και γι αυτό το αναφέρω ώστε να ακουστεί και να συνειδητοποιήσουν όλοι τί έχει γίνει.
> Έτσι, ίσως ξαναμαζευτούν οι υπογραφές.


Τι έχει γίνει δηλ?
Μαζέψαμε υπογραφές (είχα υπογράψει και εγώ θεωρώντας ότι έχουμε επαρκή ηρεμία και ωριμότητα να κάνουμε κανόνες για αυτό), από την επόμενη μέρα το είχαμε ξεχάσει ήδη, τώρα μόνο 4 μέλη συμφωνούν...και περιμένεις από το ΔΣ να τραβήξει σαν μουλάρι το κάρο εκεί που το κάρο δεν θέλει να πάει?
Το θέμα μας δεν είναι να μαζευτούν υπογραφές.
Το θέμα είναι να διερευνήσουμε αν μπορούμε να πάμε από κει.
Στο πιο απλό test case καταλήγουμε να παίζουμε Ping - pong, σκέψου να πάμε και πιο πέρα.
Τέλος η ειρωνία, είναι ότι το θέμα κάηκε και μάλιστα περισσότερες από μία φορές από τους ίδιους που σθεναρά που υποστηρίζουν τη θέση αυτή (δεν εννοώ τον Argi)

----------


## dti

> Τι έχει γίνει δηλ?
> Μαζέψαμε υπογραφές (*είχα υπογράψει και εγώ θεωρώντας ότι έχουμε επαρκή ηρεμία και ωριμότητα να κάνουμε κανόνες για αυτό*), από την επόμενη μέρα το είχαμε ξεχάσει ήδη, τώρα μόνο 4 μέλη συμφωνούν...και περιμένεις από το ΔΣ να τραβήξει σαν μουλάρι το κάρο εκεί που το κάρο δεν θέλει να πάει?


Μόλις ομολόγησες οτι ενώ είχες υπογράψει τότε, τώρα επειδή δεν συμφωνείς εσύ ή κάποιοι άλλοι, "βολεύει" που χάθηκε το χαρτί με τις υπογραφές...
Και βέβαια το θέμα ξεχάστηκε, θάφτηκε και δεν κάηκε...
Οι ευθύνες σας από τη στιγμή που σαν Δ.Σ. δεν φροντίσατε να φέρετε το θέμα στην επόμενη Γ.Σ. είναι μεγάλες.
Και το τιμιότερο θα ήταν να βγείτε και να ομολογήσετε το λάθος, ή την αβλεψία σας, όταν ήταν η κατάλληλη στιγμή.
Τώρα ποιος μπορεί να σας πιστέψει οτι αυτά που κάνατε δεν ήταν σκόπιμες ενέργειες;
Πότε επιτέλους θα μιλήσετε ειλικρινά;

----------


## Ygk

Μιά καί φαίνεται ότι πνέει ένα αεράκι θετικότητας στην σκέψη της πιστοποίησης , επιτρέψτε μου αργά το βραδάκι, αφού/εάν φρεσκάρω μία παλαιότερη συζήτηση(ό άνθρωπος δεν είναι υπάλληλός μας/μου  ::  ) να επανέλθω.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
>  Τι έχει γίνει δηλ?
> Μαζέψαμε υπογραφές (*είχα υπογράψει και εγώ θεωρώντας ότι έχουμε επαρκή ηρεμία και ωριμότητα να κάνουμε κανόνες για αυτό*), από την επόμενη μέρα το είχαμε ξεχάσει ήδη, τώρα μόνο 4 μέλη συμφωνούν...και περιμένεις από το ΔΣ να τραβήξει σαν μουλάρι το κάρο εκεί που το κάρο δεν θέλει να πάει?
> 
> 
> Μόλις ομολόγησες οτι ενώ είχες υπογράψει τότε, τώρα επειδή δεν συμφωνείς εσύ ή κάποιοι άλλοι, "βολεύει" που χάθηκε το χαρτί με τις υπογραφές...
> Και βέβαια το θέμα ξεχάστηκε, θάφτηκε και δεν κάηκε...
> Οι ευθύνες σας από τη στιγμή που σαν Δ.Σ. δεν φροντίσατε να φέρετε το θέμα στην επόμενη Γ.Σ. είναι μεγάλες.
> ...


Δαμιανέ, είσαι ένας από τους κύριους υπέθυνους που κάηκε το θέμα.
Και βέβαια με την τακτική σου το καις ακόμα καλύτερα.
Μπορεί να έκανες και καλό βέβαια στο φινάλε.

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανέ, είσαι ένας από τους κύριους υπέθυνους που κάηκε το θέμα.


Ναι, αναγνωρίζω το λάθος μου που εμπιστεύθηκα σε σας να το τρέξετε το θέμα και δεν είπα επί μήνες τίποτε, ...μέχρι που διαπίστωσα οτι είχατε χάσει το χαρτί με τις υπογραφές...
Από παρασκήνιο, δόξα τω θεώ, μια χαρά πάμε...

Πότε θα πάψετε ν' αντιμετωπίζετε τα απλά μέλη σαν ιθαγενείς και θα τα ενημερώσετε υπεύθυνα;  ::

----------


## nmout

ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΦΑΣΜΑΤΟΣ	Μαρούσι 26-6-2006
Τμήμα Διαχείρισης Φάσματος	Αρ. Πρωτ: 22336/Φ386
Πληροφορίες	: Φ. Μανιάτης
Τηλέφωνο	: 210 6151002
Ε-mail	: [email protected]


ΠΡΟΣ:	Κον Ν. Μουτσάκη

ΘΕΜΑ	:	Άδεια εγκατάστασης κεραίας στα 2.4 GHz
ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ:	α) e-mail σας με με Αρ. Πρωτ. ΕΕΤΤ 16174 / 10-5-06β) e-mail σας με
με Αρ. Πρωτ. ΕΕΤΤ 16376 / 11-5-06γ) e-mail σας με με Αρ. Πρωτ. ΕΕΤΤ 16430
/ 11-5-06δ) e-mail σας με με Αρ. Πρωτ. ΕΕΤΤ 16473 / 12-5-06ε) e-mail σας με
με Αρ. Πρωτ. ΕΕΤΤ 16554 / 12-5-06



Σε απάντηση των ανωτέρω σχετικών σας γνωρίζουμε ότι σύμφωνα με την απόφαση
υπ' αρ. 384/1/27-4-2006 της ΕΕΤΤ (ΦΕΚ 739/Β/20-06-06) απαλλάσσονται της
υποχρέωσης λήψης αδείας οι κατασκευές κεραιών που υποστηρίζουν τη λειτουργία
συσκευών δημιουργίας τοπικών δικτύων ραδιοεπικοινωνιών (WAS/RLAN) οι οποίες
είναι σύμφωνες με τις διατάξεις του π.δ. 44/2002, την Απόφαση ERC/DEC (01)
07 και τη Σύσταση ERC/REC 70-03 και τοποθετούνται επί υφιστάμενων δομικών
κατασκευών ή επί μονοσωλήνιων ιστών ύψους έως 4 m, μετρούμενο από τη βάση
τους, και διαμέτρου έως 10 cm. Η εξαίρεση αδειοδότησης δεν απαλλάσσει τον
ιδιοκτήτη της κεραίας από την υποχρέωση λήψης σύμφωνης γνώμης της Υπηρεσίας
Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας, όπου αυτή απαιτείται σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία.
Είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε περαιτέρω πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση.



Με εντολή Προέδρου,
Ν. ΒΛΑΣΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
Προϊστάμενος Διεύθυνσης Φάσματος

Εσωτερική Διανομή:
1	Τμήμα Διαχείρισης Φάσματος

----------


## MAuVE

Απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ σχετικά με τον αδόκιμο όρο "_μικρές κεραίες_" που τους είχα επισημάνει με e-mail :

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=69

----------


## papashark

Καλός ο καβγάς του συλλόγου που δεν έχει σχέσει με το τόπικ, αλλά έχουμε την ευχαρίστηση να τον παρακολουθούμε (thumbs up guys), καλά και τα μπλα μπλα του κάθε πικραμένου (βλέπε Mauve), αλλά όλη η ουσία είναι στο πόστ του Γιάννη (YGK).

Πριν ξεθαρεύει ο κόσμος, θα πρέπει να τον προειδοποιούμε ότι υπάρχει ένα "κενό" στο κομάτι της πιστοποίησης, και φυσικά υπάρχει πάντα το πρόβλημα με την πολεοδομία...

----------


## python

Άρα είμαστε νόμιμοι, και δεν χρειάζονται άδειες, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο?
Δηλ. αν είσαι σε μια πολυκατοικία, και έχει καποιος πρόβλημα με τις κεραίες που έχεις σηκώσει πάνω, ασχέτως οτι δεν είναι ψηλότερες απο το επιτρεπόμενο, μπορεί να τις ξηλώσει?????

Μας καλύπτει αυτός ο νόμος?

----------


## Ygk

> Άρα είμαστε νόμιμοι, και δεν χρειάζονται άδειες, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο?
> Δηλ. αν είσαι σε μια πολυκατοικία, και έχει καποιος πρόβλημα με τις κεραίες που έχεις σηκώσει πάνω, ασχέτως οτι δεν είναι ψηλότερες απο το επιτρεπόμενο, μπορεί να τις ξηλώσει?????
> 
> Μας καλύπτει αυτός ο νόμος?



Κοίτα στο topic του Achille!

----------


## dti

> Άρα είμαστε νόμιμοι, και δεν χρειάζονται άδειες, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο?
> Δηλ. αν είσαι σε μια πολυκατοικία, και έχει καποιος πρόβλημα με τις κεραίες που έχεις σηκώσει πάνω, ασχέτως οτι δεν είναι ψηλότερες απο το επιτρεπόμενο, μπορεί να τις ξηλώσει?????
> 
> Μας καλύπτει αυτός ο νόμος?


Σε καλύπτει 1000% ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος.
Για οποιονδήποτε άπιστο Θωμά, υπάρχει το τηλέφωνο της ΕΕΤΤ 210-6151000.  ::

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> Άρα είμαστε νόμιμοι, και δεν χρειάζονται άδειες, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο?
> Δηλ. αν είσαι σε μια πολυκατοικία, και έχει καποιος πρόβλημα με τις κεραίες που έχεις σηκώσει πάνω, ασχέτως οτι δεν είναι ψηλότερες απο το επιτρεπόμενο, μπορεί να τις ξηλώσει?????
> 
> Μας καλύπτει αυτός ο νόμος?
> 
> 
> Σε καλύπτει 1000% ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος.
> Για οποιονδήποτε άπιστο Θωμά, υπάρχει το τηλέφωνο της ΕΕΤΤ 210-6151000.


Βρε Δαμιανέ,
τι λές στο παλληκάρι? Σου μιλάει για πολυκατοικία καλέ μου.
Εδώ άλλοι κι άλλοι & δεν ξεπερνάν το gap του καταστατικού της πολυκατοικίας.

Φιλικά

Ο άπιστος Θωμάς  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Ε, και;
Κανένα καταστατικό πολυκατοικίας δεν υπερισχύει των νόμων του κράτους.
Βέβαια μου έχει τύχει σε πολυκατοικία να μην υπάρχει στην ταράτσα ούτε καν κεραία τηλεοράσεως (κεντρική ή άλλη), γιατί είχαν πλακωθεί μεταξύ τους οι ένοικοι... Προτιμούσαν να τις έχουν στα μπαλκόνια τους...

Πάντως εκεί τελικά μπήκε πιάτο δικό μας!  ::

----------


## Ygk

> Ε, και;
> Κανένα καταστατικό πολυκατοικίας δεν υπερισχύει των νόμων του κράτους.
> ......


Ok!

Να το πούμε στον Αχιλλέα & στούς Ρ/Ε που το είχαν θέσει σαν θέμα στο δεύτερο συνέδριο (?? λές να κάνω λάθος???  ::  )
Καλύτερα να τού λεγες να πάρει το μάτσο με τα χαρτιά που είχες παραπέμψει σε άλλο πόστ καί να ενημερώσει τους άπιστους.... απο κεί καί πέρα μπορεί... τέεελος πάντων ... μπορεί να εγκαταστήσει!


Φιλικά

----------


## dti

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαστε σε πλεονεκτικότερη θέση σε σχέση με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες (τουλάχιστον για απλούς clients) ή κόμβους που τηρούν τα προβλεπόμενα γενικά, καθώς οι κεραίες μας ουσιαστικά σχεδόν έχουν εξομοιωθεί με εκείνες των τηλεοράσεων...
Και λέω σε πλεονεκτικότερη θέση γιατί εμείς δεν χρειαζόμαστε καν την άδεια του ραδιοερασιτέχνη σε μια τυπική εγκατάσταση.  ::

----------


## nvak

Και ο Ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας δεν χρειάζεται άδεια εγκατάστασης, αλλά αν δεν εχεις το δικαίωμα απο το καταστατικό - συμβόλαιο να τον βάλεις στην ταράτσα, απλά δεν τον βάζεις.

Μία απο τα ίδια και οι κεραίες μας.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> Άρα είμαστε νόμιμοι, και δεν χρειάζονται άδειες, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο?
> Δηλ. αν είσαι σε μια πολυκατοικία, και έχει καποιος πρόβλημα με τις κεραίες που έχεις σηκώσει πάνω, ασχέτως οτι δεν είναι ψηλότερες απο το επιτρεπόμενο, μπορεί να τις ξηλώσει?????
> 
> Μας καλύπτει αυτός ο νόμος?
> 
> 
> Σε καλύπτει 1000% ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος.
> Για οποιονδήποτε άπιστο Θωμά, υπάρχει το τηλέφωνο της ΕΕΤΤ 210-6151000.


Και μην ξεχάσεις να τους πεις ότι δεν έχεις πιστοιποιημένο κεραιοσύστημα, και ρώτησες τους αν σε καλύπτει από την πολεοδομία.


Ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος μας καλύπτει 98%

1% δεν έχουμε πιστοποιημένα κεραιοσυστήματα (χρειάζετε ? Πως πιστοποιούνται, μπορεί να είναι από πιστοποιημένα μέρη ? Ο σύλλογος φρόντισε να κάνει τις κατάλληλες ερωτήσεις ώστε να έχουμε σοβαρές απαντήσεις και πλήρη πληροφόρηση ?)

1% Πολεοδομία. Δεν χρειάζετε οικοδομική άδεια, αλλά χρειάζετε έγκριση. (χρειάζετε ? Και αν ναι πως θα την πάρουμε, πόσο θα στοιχήσει, τι χαρτιά χρειάζονται, πως θα την αποφύγουμε, τι κινήσεις πρέπει να κάνουμε για να αλλάξουμε το ισχύον πλαίσιο, τι έχει κάνει ο σύλλογος για αυτό το σοβαρό θέμα ?)


Από το να πετάμε φωτοβολίδες περί απίστων θωμάδων, καλύτερα θα ήταν να είμαστε ειλικρινής με τους ευατούς μας.

----------


## dti

Υπάρχουν κεραίες και κεραίες...
π.χ. ένας client μπορεί κάλλιστα να έχει μια πλήρως πιστοποιημένη andrew, pacific wireless, feeder της lanpoynting κλπ. κλπ.
Στο θέμα της χρήσης κεραιών ιδιοκατασκευής, η ΕΕΤΤ ήταν ξεκάθαρη στις συζητήσεις που είχαμε κάνει. Δεν τις θέλει, εφόσον δεν έχουν πιστοποιηθεί.
Δεν τίθεται θέμα πιστοποίησης του συνολικού εξοπλισμού.

Για την πολεοδομία δεν χρειάζεται καμία άδεια και καμία έγκριση και καμία δήλωση και κανένας αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου.
Όποιος νομίζει οτι χρειάζεται να πάει να το ψάξει...
Υπάρχει άλλωστε και η περίπτωση του nmout στη Θεσσαλονίκη όπου ξεκαθαρίστηκε οτι δεν απαιτείται άδεια για τις κεραίες wifi.

Επομένως αυτό που βασικά θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει οποιοσδήποτε ενδιαφέρεται να στήσει κεραία wifi σε εξωτερικό χώρο είναι οτι δεν απαιτείται καμία άδεια.
Και όποιος έχει αμφιβολίες, απορίες, ή χρόνο για να σπαταλήσει, το τηλέφωνο της ΕΕΤΤ είναι το 210-6151000

----------


## papashark

> Για την πολεοδομία δεν χρειάζεται καμία άδεια και καμία έγκριση και καμία δήλωση και κανένας αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου.
> Όποιος νομίζει οτι χρειάζεται να πάει να το ψάξει...



Μακάρι Δαμιανέ, *μιας που έχουμε σύλλογο που μας αντιπροσωπεύει, θα πρότεινα να πάει στην πολεοδομία και να πάρει εγγράφως ότι οι κεραίες μας δεν χρειάζονται τίποτα από την πολεοδομία*, καθώς και τους περιορισμούς για να μην χρειάζετε τίποτα (δεν νομίζω γνωστό κατάρτι 10-12 μέτρων που έχει στηθεί σε ΒΒ κόμβο να είναι νόμιμο...)

Όλα τα άλλα τα ακούω βερεσέ.

Επείσης μιας και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα το έχεις εύχερο, μπορείς να μου δώσεις το λινκ για το χαρτί της πολεοδομίας που λέει ότι οι κεραίες του Nmout δεν χρειάζονται άδεια ως wifi ?

----------


## dti

Ο νέος νόμος 739/20-6-2006 είναι ξεκάθαρος.

*Μιλάει για 4 μ. μονοσωλήνιους ιστούς.*
Ή εγκαταστάσεις κεραιών πάνω σε σταθερά δομικά στοιχεία οικοδομής.
Ούτε για 6 μ., ούτε για 12 μ. κατάρτια, ούτε για πύργους...
Όσοι έχουν τέτοια, πρέπει να βρουν τρόπο να τα νομιμοποιήσουν.

Εφόσον παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα, ας το θέσει στο Σύλλογο και όλο και κάποια λύση θα βρεθεί, στα πλαίσια της λογικής και της προσπάθειας που γίνεται απ΄όλους τους φορείς για την αύξηση της διείσδυσης της ευρυζωνικότητας.

----------


## python

Υπάρχουνε πολυκατοικίες, που δεν επιτρέπουνε κεραίες σε ταράτσες, φτιάχνουνε νόμους οι ίδιοι που μένουν στην πολυκατοικία. 
Αυτοι οι νόμοι που φτιάχνουν, δεν μπορεί κανεις να τους αναιρέσει με τον κρατικό νόμο που ισχύει τώρα?
Μπορούνε να σου την πούνε και να στην κατεβάσουνε νόμιμα?  ::   ::  
Ακόμα και αν σε καλύπτει ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος?


Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις παιδια!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Στην περίπτωση της πολυκατοικίας δεν είναι νόμοι, είναι καθαρά θέμα ιδιοκτησίας.
Αν δεν σου ανήκει κάτι δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιείς.
Το καταστατικό της πολυκατοικίας και η σύσταση οριζοντίου ιδιοκτησίας που αναφέρουν τα συμβόλαια καθορίζουν τι σου ανήκει και τί όχι. 

Είναι το ίδιο σαν να θέλω να βάλλω κεραία TV στην ταράτσα της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας που μου κόβει την θέα, αλλά ο γείτονας δεν μ΄αφήνει.

Αυτά τα προβλήματα ξεπερνιένται αν' έχουν να ωφεληθούν όλοι.
Καιρός να ξεκινήσουμε καμπάνια για να αυξήσουμε τους ενσύρματους client  ::

----------


## nmout

> [μπορείς να μου δώσεις το λινκ για το χαρτί της πολεοδομίας που λέει ότι οι κεραίες του Nmout δεν χρειάζονται άδεια ως wifi ?

----------


## rtfm

Η απόφαση είναι οριστική ή έχει ασκηθεί αίτηση ακύρωσης από τη Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση Θεσ/νικης?

----------


## nmout

αφου ειναι ευνοικη ειναι οριστικη φυσικα
και κατω αριστερα λεει οτι αν ηταν αρνητικη θα επρεπε να παω στα δικαστηρια

----------


## papashark

> αφου ειναι ευνοικη ειναι οριστικη φυσικα


Mπορείς να το postάρεις ολόκληρο ή να μου το στήλεις με PM ?

Γιατί από αυτό που έγραψες δεν προκύπτει απολύτος κανένα συμπέρασμα (εκτός ότι η ΕΕΤΤ την αναγνώρισε ως κεραία που δεν χρειάζετε να έχει άδεια από την ίδια υπάγωντας την στις εξαιρέσεις του 2801).

----------


## rtfm

Όντως, αν τη βλέπαμε ολόκληρη την απόφαση, θα ήταν καλύτερα

----------


## nmout

> Γιατί από αυτό που έγραψες δεν προκύπτει απολύτος κανένα συμπέρασμα (εκτός ότι η ΕΕΤΤ την αναγνώρισε ως κεραία που δεν χρειάζετε να έχει άδεια από την ίδια υπάγωντας την στις εξαιρέσεις του 2801).


το εγγραφο ειναι της πολεοδομιας
αρα η πολεοδομια το κατεταξε στις εξαιρεσεις
η εεττ στην πραγματογνωμοσυνη της ειπε οτι ειναι wifi (και αρα οχι κινητης τηλεφωνιας οπως ελεγε η καταγγελια)
το υπολοιπο εγγραφο λεει μονο για δορυφορικες κεραιες και ειναι ασχετο με το θεμα μας
αν και εγω γλυτωσα, εχω υποβαλει ξεχωριστη ερωτηση στην πολεοδομια γενικα για το αν θελουν αδεια οι wifi
οταν θα μου απαντησουν θα το κανω post

----------


## papashark

Κοίτα από αυτό που πόσταρες δεν βγαίνει άκρη, μπορείς να το ποστάρεις ολόκληρο ?

Θα προτιμούσα να βγάλω τα δικά μου συμπεράσματα διαβάζοντας το, να διαμορφώσω την δική μου άποψη και όχι να υιοθετήσω την δική σου.

Αν δεν μπορείς/δεν θες, καλύτερα να μην το επικαλεστείς ξανά σε συζήτηση εδώ μέσα, γιατί αντί να βοηθάει, μπερδεύει τον κόσμο.

----------


## rtfm

> Κοίτα από αυτό που πόσταρες δεν βγαίνει άκρη, μπορείς να το ποστάρεις ολόκληρο ?
> 
> Θα προτιμούσα να βγάλω τα δικά μου συμπεράσματα διαβάζοντας το, να διαμορφώσω την δική μου άποψη και όχι να υιοθετήσω την δική σου.
> 
> Αν δεν μπορείς/δεν θες, καλύτερα να μην το επικαλεστείς ξανά σε συζήτηση εδώ μέσα, γιατί αντί να βοηθάει, μπερδεύει τον κόσμο.


Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά η Πολεοδομία του έριξε πρόστιμο για τη τοποθέτηση και τη διατήρηση υποθέτω δύο κεραιών, μιας δορυφορικής και μιας για wifi. Κατά της έκθεσης αυτοψίας έκανε ένσταση και η επιτροπή που εξετάζει τις ενστάσεις έκρινε ότι για την κεραία wifi δεν χρείαζεται άδεια εγκατάστασης, επομένως δεν είναι αυθαίρετη. Σωστά nmout?

----------


## nmout

> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά η Πολεοδομία του έριξε πρόστιμο για τη τοποθέτηση και τη διατήρηση υποθέτω δύο κεραιών, μιας δορυφορικής και μιας για wifi. Κατά της έκθεσης αυτοψίας έκανε ένσταση και η επιτροπή που εξετάζει τις ενστάσεις έκρινε ότι για την κεραία wifi δεν χρείαζεται άδεια εγκατάστασης, επομένως δεν είναι αυθαίρετη. Σωστά nmout?


η πολεοδομια εριξε προστμο για 2 δορυφορικες και 1 κινητης τηλεφωνιας
η εεττ ειπε οτι ειναι wifi και αρα οχι κινητης τηλεφωνιας
η (δευτερη) αυτοψια απο την πολεοδομια εγινε για να διαπιστωθει οτι εβγαλα την 1 δορυφορικη
η ενσταση μου εγινε δεκτη διοτι η πολεοδομια δεν ζητησε αδεια για την wifi γιατι την κατεταξε στις εξαιρεσεις

----------


## rtfm

Η άδεια του ν. 2801/00 χορηγείται από την Πολεοδομία ή από το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών?
edit: κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά στην αιτιολογία, η περίπτωση ζ' ορίζει:



> 2. Δημιουργία κατασκευών κεραιών στην ξηρά Α. Για την κατασκευή κεραίας σταθμού στην ξηρό, που χρησιμοποιείται για την εκπομπή ή/και λήψη ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ενέργειας ή χρησιμοποιείται ως μέρος ενός συστήματος κεφαλής δικτύου καλωδιακής τηλεόρασης, απαιτείται άδεια, η οποία χορηγείται από το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών. Από την υποχρέωση αυτήν εξαιρούνται: ...στ) Οι κατασκευές μικρών κεραιών που προορίζονται για χρήση εντός των κτιρίων. *ζ) Οι κατασκευές μικρών κεραιών που προορίζονται για χρήση μεταφοράς δεδομένων τοπικής εμβέλειας (π.χ. εντός βιομηχανικών εγκαταστάσεων, γηπέδων, συγκροτημάτων κτιρίων κ.λπ.).*


Σε ποια περίπτωση εντάσσεται ο χώρος που είχες την κεραία?

----------


## nmout

> Η άδεια του ν. 2801/00 χορηγείται από την Πολεοδομία ή από το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών?


και οι 2 βασιζονται στον ιδιο νομο για να ζητησουν η να μη ζητησουν αδεια
περισυ χρειαζοταν αδεια και απο τους 2
τωρα με νομο δεν χρειαζεται απο την εεττ (διοτι την κατεταξε στην περιπτωση ζ 2801/2000)
και μεχρι στιγμης εχουμε μονο 1 δεκτη ενσταση απο την πολεοδομια οτι δεν θελουν και αυτοι αδεια για wifi παλι λογο ζ
το σκεπτικο γιατι ειναι στην ζ ειναι εδω
http://www.twmn/modules.php?name=Forums ... d49c381676
http://www.twmn.net/modules.php?name=Fo ... d49c381676

----------


## rtfm

> το σκεπτικο γιατι ειναι στην ζ ειναι εδω
> http://www.twmn/modules.php?name=Forums ... d49c381676
> http://www.twmn.net/modules.php?name=Fo ... d49c381676


Προφανώς θέλει register στο forum του TWMN για να το διαβάσω, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι η αιτιολογία θα είναι αυτή:



> _ 1. Απαλλάσσονται της υποχρέωσης λήψης αδείας ως υπαγόμενες στο άρθρο 1 παρ. 2 εδ. ζ' του ν. 2801/2000, οι κατασκευές κεραιών εφόσον πληρούν αθροιστικά τις εξής προϋποθέσεις: α) Υποστηρίζουν τη λειτουργία συσκευών μικρής εμβέλειας που χρησιμοποιούνται για συστήματα ασύρματης πρόσβασης, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των τοπικών δικτύων ραδιοεπικοινωνιών (WAS/RLAN), οι οποίες είναι σύμφωνες με τις διατάξεις του π.δ. 44/2002 «Ραδιοεξοπλισμός και τηλεπικοινωνιακός τερματικός εξοπλισμός και αμοιβαία αναγνώριση της συμμόρφωσης των εξοπλισμών αυτών. Προσαρμογή της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας στην οδηγία 99/5/ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου της 9 Μαρτίου 1999» (ΦΕΚ 44/Α'), την Απόφαση ERC/DEC (01) 07 «ERG Decision of 12 March 2001 on harmonised frequencies, technical characteristics and exemption from individual licensing of Short Range Devices used for Radio Local Area Networks (RLANs) operating in the frequency band 2400 - 2483.5 MHz», τη Σύσταση ERC/REC 70-03 «RELATING TO THE USE OF SHORT RANGE DEVICES (3RD)» και τις διατάξεις της Απόφασης της Επιτροπής των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων 2005/513/ΕΚ, της 11ης Ιουλίου 2005 «σχετικά με την εναρμονισμένη χρήση ραδιοφάσματος στη ζώνη συχνοτήτων των 5 GHz για την υλοποίηση συστημάτων ασύρματης πρόσβασης συμπεριλαμβανομένων τοπικών δικτύων ραδιοεπικοινωνιών (WAS/RLAN)» και λειτουργούν στις ζώνες ραδιοσυχνοτήτων: - 2400-2483.5 MHz: Μέγιστο EIRP 100 mW και τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στην Απόφαση ERC/DEC (01) 07 και τη Σύσταση ERC/REC 70-03, που προαναφέρθηκαν, - 5470-5725 MHz: Μέγιστο μέσο EIRP 1 W και τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στις προαναφερόμενες Αποφάσεις 2005/513/ΕΚ της Επιτροπής ΕΚ και ERC/DEC (04) 08 ECC και τη Σύσταση ERC/REC 70-03. β) Τοποθετούνται επί υφιστάμενων δομικών κατασκευών ή επί μονοσωλήνιων ιστών ύψους έως 4 m, μετρούμενο από τη βάση τους, και διαμέτρου έως 10 cm. 2. Οι εξαιρούμενες σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 1 της παρούσας απόφασης δεν απαλλάσσονται από την υποχρέωση λήψης της σύμφωνης γνώμης της Υπηρεσίας Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας, όπου αυτή απαιτείται σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία._

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nmout
> 
> το σκεπτικο γιατι ειναι στην ζ ειναι εδω
> http://www.twmn/modules.php?name=Forums ... d49c381676
> http://www.twmn.net/modules.php?name=Fo ... d49c381676
> 
> 
> Προφανώς θέλει register στο forum του TWMN για να το διαβάσω, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι η αιτιολογία θα είναι αυτή:
> 
> ...


Μπορεί ο nmout να κάνει paste την αιτιολόγηση απο το forum του twmn?
Για να μήν φανταζόμαστε!

----------


## nmout

δωρεαν ειναι το register

----------


## papashark

> Η άδεια του ν. 2801/00 χορηγείται από την Πολεοδομία ή από το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών?


Ο 2801 αφορά αποκλειστικά το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και ορίζει τα περί κατασκευών κεραιών.

nmout, είσαι πολύ κουραστικός, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που σου έχω ζητήσει να μας δώσεις ολόκληρη την απάντηση και για δικούς σου λόγους δεν μας την δίνεις.

Πρέπει επιτέλους να καταλάβεις ότι ΔΕΝ βοηθάς έτσι, ή δώσε μας ολόκληρη την πληροφορία, ή σταμάτα να μας ταλαιπωρείς με κομένα-ραμένα απόσπασματα. Αν δεν διαβάσουμε το σκεπτικό της πολεοδομίας δεν κάνουμε τίποτα με μια παράγραφο στο τέλος, και φυσικά δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτα διαβάζοντας τις ερωτήσεις σου προς την ΕΕΤΤ (ίσως να κερδίζαμε κάτι με τις απαντήσεις της), αλλά αντίθετα χάνουμε τον χρόνο μας.

----------


## papashark

Α, και κάτι ακόμα για να το έχετε υπόψιν οι περισσότεροι.

Η πολεοδομία είναι από τους χειρότερους κρατικούς φορείς, πολλές φορές γράφουν άλλα γι' άλλα στα χαρτιά τους, όπως το πρώτο χαρτί που κόψανε στον nmout. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί αυτά που γράφουν να μην είναι σύμφωνα με την νομοθεσία, μπορεί άλλα να γράφουν σήμερα και άλλα αύριο, ενώ δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, τις περισσότερες φορές η τελική απόφαση έχει να κάνει σχέση με το ποσό του διορθώσημου.

----------


## nmout

απο την πολεοδομια μου ειπανε οτι θελουνε να τους ερθει εγκυκλιος απο την διευθυνση οικοδομικου κανονισμου (ΔΟΚ) του υπεχωδε για να απαντησουν γενικα και επισημα για το οτι δεν θελει αδεια η κεραια wifi
εχει κανεις καμια ακρη εκει?

----------


## papashark

> απο την πολεοδομια μου ειπανε οτι θελουνε να τους ερθει εγκυκλιος απο την διευθυνση οικοδομικου κανονισμου (ΔΟΚ) του υπεχωδε για να απαντησουν γενικα και επισημα για το οτι δεν θελει αδεια η κεραια wifi
> εχει κανεις καμια ακρη εκει?


Θα μας τρελλάνεις εντελώς εδώ μέσα. Τώρα δεν έγραφες ότι ξεμπέρδεψες με την πολεοδομία ? Τελικά ακόμα σε εκκρεμμότητα είναι ? Μήπως μας κοροϊδεύεις ?

----------


## nmout

εγω ξεμπερδεψα
αλλα το χαρτι της αποδοχης της ενστασης αφορα εμενα
για να απαλαγουν ολοι χρειαζεται μια γενικη απαντηση απο την πολεοδομια
και για να την δοσουν θελουν εγκυκλιο απο το δοκ του υπεχωδε
για να γινει αυτο πρεπει να βρουμε τον αρμοδιο στο δοκ

----------


## Ygk

Παράθεση απο twmn




> nmout an 8imame kala exeis kai dikasimo gia afto to 8ema.
> Mas endiaferei poli an kati tetoio isxyei meta tin a8oosi sou na paroume sta xeria mas afti tin apofasi .
> *Idi vevaia iparxei dedikasmeno kai ta xeria mas exoun li8ei*
> 
> Nomizo oti prepei pleon na organosoume enan eortastriko fotografiko diagonismo gia ton kalitero kai omorfotero isto sto wifi !!! Very Happy


Δεν ξέρω εάν ο dalai είναι επισκέπτης του forum μας.
Ο orion είναι.
Είναι εφικτή η παράθεση της απόφασης?

----------


## rtfm

Τελικά θα συμφωνήσω με τον papashark η αιτιολογία που παραθέτεις είναι απλά χάλια, συνηθισμένη σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες. Και δεν βοηθά κανένα άλλον πλην εσού. 

@Ygk: Η προηγούμενη παράθεσή μου (τεκμηριωμένη αιτιολογία), δεν είναι εντελώς της φαντασίας μου, αλλά από πρόσφατη απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ δημοσιευμένη στο ΦΕΚ, που δεν υπάρχει στην σελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ (τουλάχιστον μέχρι χθες).

@nmout: το register είναι δωρεάν, αλλά 2 η ώρα την νύχτα "τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια".

----------


## Ygk

> ....
> @Ygk: Η προηγούμενη παράθεσή μου (τεκμηριωμένη αιτιολογία), δεν είναι εντελώς της φαντασίας μου, αλλά από πρόσφατη απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ δημοσιευμένη στο ΦΕΚ, που δεν υπάρχει στην σελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ (τουλάχιστον μέχρι χθες).
> ...


Το γνωρίζω rtfm.
Από την στιγμή που δεν ξέραμε, γιατί "τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια"  ::  & εγώ το ίδιο σκέφτηκα , τι γράφτηκε στην περίπτωση του nmout έκανα απλά χρήση της λέξης που χρησιμοποίησες & εσύ ("_με τα φώτα νυσταγμένα καί βαριά_" case)

Φιλικά

----------


## nmout

η δοκ μου ειπε οτι δεν απαντανε στους πολιτες 
πρεπει να τους ρωτησει η πολεοδομια για να απαντησουν σε αυτην...
δοκ
τηλ. 210 6929903 
φαξ 210 6918088

----------


## alexa

> 2. Δημιουργία κατασκευών κεραιών στην ξηρά. 
> 
> Α. Για την κατασκευή κεραίας σταθμού στην ξηρά, που χρησιμοποιείται για την εκπομπή ή/και λήψη ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ενέργειας ή χρησιμοποιείται ως μέρος ενός συστήματος κεφαλής δικτύου καλωδιακής τηλεόρασης, απαιτείται άδεια, η οποία χορηγείται από το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών. 
> 
> (Σ.Σ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ βλέπε Αρθ-31 του Ν-3431/06 ΦΕΚ-13/Α/3-2-06 
> Εφαρμογή διατάξεων στις κατασκευές κεραιών για τις οποίες 
> απαιτείται άδεια σύμφωνα με το στοιχείο Α) 
> 
> Από την υποχρέωση αυτήν εξαιρούνται : 
> ...


Το παραπάνω απόσπασμα είναι από την Τράπεζα Πληροφοριών της Δομικής Πληροφορικής.

Προσέξτε στο εδάφιο ζ, ότι παραπέμπει στην απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ.

*ζ) Οι κατασκευές μικρών κεραιών που προορίζονται για χρήση μεταφοράς δεδομένων τοπικής εμβέλειας (πχ εντός βιομηχανικών εγκαταστάσεων, γηπέδων, συγκροτημάτων κτιρίων κλπ). (Σ.Σ βλέπε Αποφ-384/1/06 ΦΕΚ-739/Β/20-6-06)*

Ζήτησα από τον υπεύθυνο στην Δομική να μας εξυπηρετήσει και να κάνει την ερώτηση στην ΔΟΚ μια και έχει έπαφή γενικά με το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ.
Το κακό είναι ότι σήμερα και αύριο θα λείπει, αλλά μου υποσχέθηκε ότι την Πέμπτη θα το δούμε μαζί.
Ελπίζω έτσι να λήξει αυτή η εκκρεμότητα.

Βέβαια όσοι δεν καλύπτουν τις προυποθέσεις της απόφασης της ΕΕΤΤ....

----------


## nmout

> να κάνει την ερώτηση στην ΔΟΚ μια και έχει έπαφή γενικά με το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ.


πολυ καλο το οτι βρεθηκε ακρη στην δοκ
αν η προφορικη απαντηση ειναι θετικη για εμας, θα ηταν χρησιμο να βρεθει τροπος να την δοσουνε και γραπτη ειτε στην δομικη ειτε στις πολεοδομιες

----------


## Vigor

> η δοκ μου ειπε οτι δεν απαντανε στους πολιτες 
> πρεπει να τους ρωτησει η πολεοδομια για να απαντησουν σε αυτην...
> δοκ
> τηλ. 210 6929903 
> φαξ 210 6918088


*
ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΤΙΡΙΟΔΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΩΝ*

----------


## dti

> Ωραία! Τώρα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να καταργηθεί και η δήλωση...


Στην υπογραφή μου θα δείτε url με τη θέση της ΕΕΤΤ στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
Να σημειώσω οτι για μία ακόμη φορά δικαιώνεται η θέση μας οτι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε δηλώσεις.  ::  

Βέβαια, αυτό ενδεχομένως πλέον πρέπει να λάβει και κάποια άλλη παράμετρο, η οποία είναι προτιμότερο να συζητηθεί εδώ.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Το ότι υπάρχει ένας διαχωρισμός στην αντιμετώπιση από την ΕΕΤΤ βάσει της χρήσης, είναι εν αρχή πολύ καλό.

Μπράβο στην ΕΕΤΤ και σε όσους προσπαθούν γι' αυτό.

----------


## jpeppas

έτυχε να βρω το ΦΕΚ σε pdf. Είναι όμως κλειδωμένο  ::

----------


## vegos

> έτυχε να βρω το ΦΕΚ σε pdf. Είναι όμως κλειδωμένο


Οκ, πάρτο και ξεκλείδωτο  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> ...


Mε αφορμή το κράξιμο που ρίχνετε στον σύλλογο και το κάλεσμα εθελοντών για την πολεοδομία, είπα να θυμίσω τι γράφαμε πριν από ένα χρόνο...

----------

